# 2 doors in a bathroom.... dumb?



## shanekw1 (Mar 20, 2008)

Inner10 said:


> 1 bathroom with 2 doors is a terrible idea.


I know, I told him it was el stupido of an idea.


----------



## Seven-Delta-FortyOne (Mar 5, 2011)

shanekw1 said:


> I know, I told him it was el stupido of an idea.


That's not Spanish. 


:laughing:




Delta


----------



## shanekw1 (Mar 20, 2008)

Seven-Delta-FortyOne said:


> That's not Spanish.
> 
> 
> :laughing:
> ...


What can I say, I'm Canadian. The closest I have to Spanish is Taco Bell.:laughing:

Well, and Dora the explorer.


----------



## Rio (Oct 13, 2009)

Make a minimum size common bath, like 5'x7', and bump out the master bath wall into the dining room a little bit to work in a little more for that one?


----------



## HANDM (Feb 17, 2008)

Funny, I am just finishing up a downstairs remodel and the master bath has two pocket doors installed. One from the hall and another from the master bedroom. This was, of course upon the request of the homeowner and I think it works well. Not something that I would recommend but these are older folks with no kids living there.

I don't take pictures of my work so I can't show you how it looks... :whistling


----------

